# flatshares in Marbella and Elviria.



## erin_k (Apr 19, 2011)

Hola!

I'm moving over to Spain at the end of next month to start a year long internship in Elviria. However, I'm having trouble finding accommodation - as I'm a university student who will only be receiving internship wages (ie a pittance!), and my parents can't afford to help me out, I need to live in the cheapest accommodation possible, preferably a flat or house share. However, I cannot seem to find anywhere with many affordable flatshares (around 300 euros a month) online. I've already tried the Sur and Easypiso, and I'm just wondering if anyone here knows where else I could have a look?

Thanks

Erin


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Where I used to work, flat-sharing went on but only amongst friends they knew - as with most things in Spain its not what you know but who. I dont know how you could break into that scene initially, other than keep advertising in the sur or asking at the place where you'll be doing you internship????

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Fotocasa website has an option for looking for flatshares - no idea if it's any good. 

When we were in Marbella recently we found there are a lot of Internet cafes, and many of them had notice boards advertising rooms to let. Although we never visited any, and the Spanish adverts are hard to understand, I do remember many were around 300 euros or just a little less.

You might need to book a hostel initially and get phoning when you arrive. We found phoning much more succeesful than emailing.

Maybe the people you are doing you're interneship with can offer some advice.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

haha I thought this said Flashers in Marbella, sorry I can't help but had a laugh


----------



## erin_k (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advice 

I've got a hostel booked for when I go over, because I do want to meet any potential flatmates/see the accommodation before I sign any contracts/pay deposits and rent. I'll try fotocasa and internet cafes over there. And I have asked the hotel I'll be working at but they don't seem to be much help! Oh well.


----------

